# Clinton 3-14-02...This is EASY!!!



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Another day...another fish... 









I went 1 fer 1 today. Stelmon, Mickey and JnpCook joined me but the bite was off when they got there, I caught this nice Male around 3pm...I think Mickey got a Sucker. Here are two more pics:

Stelmon Rigging up!









JnpCook and Mickey Smiling for the camera!!!!









Nice meeting ya Mickey we will fish together again soon!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Are you sure that isn't the same fish as yesterday?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Nope...Yesterday's was a MUCH bigger Female, more silver too! Man I am on a roll hope it never ends...


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Well, guys, every dog has his day...


AND TODAY was mine! That's right. I landed a beautiful sucker specimen. It was browner than the water in the clinton. Beautiful. Unfortunatly, Don was snapping some dumb pic of a steelhead somewhere and I didnt get a pic for everyone. Let me assure you, it was big. 

Ok. So, Don was the man AGAIN today. But I had a good time and it was nice meeting you jnpcook, stelmon, and northern. It was a pleasure fishing with you and look forward to future outdoor ventures. And thanks again Don for the bags...I have some skein I am going to thaw out soon and I will make sure some eggs get in your vest.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Hey Guys, you had a little more action than I did.

I was over a little west of the Ryan bridge from about 1:30 to 3:30. Over that time all I had was two quick hook-ups and losses. Did not feel like big fish either, but hard to tell.

Great day to play a little hookey and get outside though, I been workin too damn hard.


Next time you guys are out that way please let me know and I will try to swing by and say hi.

Tight lines!

Kevin


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

way to go AGAIN!!!! DON... your make it look easy,,,, LOL


----------



## The_Guy5151 (Mar 15, 2002)

Hey Nice work on the steel 

I talked to you today on the river i was wearing the white hat and u told me about this site ... i dont know if u rember But i am going to be heading out to the clinton again tommorw some time casue i dont have school. I jsut wanted to thank you for the info on the site.

BG


----------



## fsihinjim (Feb 5, 2002)

Nice fish. You don't have to go into any detail but what did you catch these on??????????


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Welcome Guy_5151! Glad to see ya found the site! I won't be hitting the river til Monday or Tuesday. I work nights and haven't got much sleep the past 2 days due to "Steelhead Fever!"
Good Luck and save some fish for me!!!!

Fishinjim...Steelhead Spawn Tied in bags...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I was going to mention that while I did not land any fish I was pleasantly surprised to see a bunch of turkey tracks around the riverbanks.

A few weeks ago I was shooting skeet right down the road at the park, and there were a number of turkeys back in the woods. The guy that works the ranges says he has been seeing lots of deer and turkey - right there in Roch Hills/Sterling Heights.

I have seen them a few times previously, and it is kind of cool to know that they are thriving so close to population.

Anyway, not really on topic, but I thought it was cool.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hey Amos, speaking of wildlife, I crossed at the dam and seen some saplings trimmed by beavers.

Don, that's enough now. Save some for us.
Congrats


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I just wanted to add that that Male was never "Gilled" and is swimming the river as I type this...So you guys can catch him!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Wow, what a little outing that turned out to be. Arrive there around 3:30 to a big grin on don's face. I knew he get one. 

Mickey, if was nice to FINALLY meet you. We gotta fish again sometimes. I know we will. Keep in touch and how big was that fine specimen.

Jnpcook, sorry you got there late. Was nice talking to ya. I'll let ya know when I got out sometiem so you can get in a good couple hours.

N_O, again you were the man. Congrats on the fish and thanks for the spawn and hooks. I didn't know there were steelhead in that river Now if I only had a labtop I could of got there earliar. Can't wait to fish again. 

The_Guy5151, I don't know if I was there when you met Don but Welcome to the site. Did you know there were steel in there?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Nice fish Don, still the wrong hat tho


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

2 days in a row. Congrats, nice fish again!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Shoeman _
> *Don, that's enough now. Save some for us.
> Congrats *


But Ralf...I thought awhile back you said there are not fish worth going after in that "Mud Hole"...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Good going Don........ But Trout's right about the hat, that has got to go.............


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

My lucky fishing hat???NEVER! Hey, ain't fishing hats supposed to be UGLY anyhow? Also, it's not the hat, it's what fills it that counts...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm surprised it still fits.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

OK...Due to the overwhelming response on how "UGLY" my lucky hat is...I made a post about it in sound off...Check it out!

...And YES I have a BIG Head...Whenever you achieve such a feat as the above you are intitled to that... Ask Splitshot he will tell you!


----------

